#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  A visit to Namtok Chet Saonoi National Park

## beazalbob69

Just a few pics from March 2015.

Nice place for a picnic but when they say noi they mean noi not much of a waterfall at all.











Nice and quiet when we got there at about 8AM.








Should have brought my fishing pole.






Some nice big trees here.




Enjoying the "waterfall".


Some nice trails to explore.


Lunch!


Started to get crowded later on.




Families adopted cutie. Why her parents didn't want her I'll never know. :Confused: 




Later we drove down the road to another spot. This was more exciting. Was outside the park so no rules about alcohol or anything else for that matter.


You could rent a little hut on the river all day for a couple hundred Baht.




Overall not a bad way to spend a day.

*Namtok Chet Sao Noi National Park*

Tambon Muak Lek, Amphoe Muak Lek, Saraburi, Namtok Chet Sao Noi National Park, Moo 9, 18180
Thailand

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Nice pics.

----------


## somtamslap

*Sigh* My old stomping ground.

Top work, Bob.

----------


## Stinky

Great photos thx for sharing.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry not for me ,, same old same ,, farang ripped off at gate and when you got in there what did you see ? a lot of locals dressed in shorts and t shirts wading around in water , then waiting till they get dry to go home again in the same clothes .

Mind you the Hongthong + soda must have made the day 

But there again you could have done that anywhere

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks for sharing.  

As you noted not a bad way to spend a day. More about the kids and family being together.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Thanks for sharing.  
> 
> As you noted not a bad way to spend a day. More about the kids and family being together.


Everyone enjoyed it including me.

----------


## ossierob

Worth a look......Thanks for posting

----------

